# Bullhorn Leather Handlebar Wrapping



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I cannot find the post. Someone had pictures of their new fixie with bullhorn handlebars. The bars did not have tape but rather leather that was one large piece that was closed around the bars and then stitched in the middle, kind of the way that you would wrap a steering wheel.

Anyone know what post those pictures where in? Does anyone know where you can get the leather wrapping?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

sbindra said:


> I cannot find the post. Someone had pictures of their new fixie with bullhorn handlebars. The bars did not have tape but rather leather that was one large piece that was closed around the bars and then stitched in the middle, kind of the way that you would wrap a steering wheel.
> 
> Anyone know what post those pictures where in? Does anyone know where you can get the leather wrapping?



Was it my Soma Rush? You can buy the wrap at www.velo-orange.com


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

for short pieces steering wheel or pool cue wrap will work, but the real stuff are Brooks and Toshi, about $50-60 IIRC


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Was it my Soma Rush? You can buy the wrap at www.velo-orange.com



ah yes STITCHED... yeah, Velo-Orange.. how have they been to order from? I've email the guy a question a couple of times and never got any reply


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> ah yes STITCHED... yeah, Velo-Orange.. how have they been to order from? I've email the guy a question a couple of times and never got any reply



They're fine. I've ordered 5 times from them but honestly I've never asked them a question.

It takes about 4-5 days from date of order(they're in California) to to my house in Texas


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

It was not the Soma Rush, it was another bike. The wrapping was similar, although it appeared to be thicker than the one sold by Velo Orange. It was a beautiful deep brown with white stitching.

It definately was not Brooks or Toshi. That is handlebar tape. This was a single piece wrap that you put around and stitched up the seam.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> ah yes STITCHED... yeah, Velo-Orange.. how have they been to order from? I've email the guy a question a couple of times and never got any reply


Strange, I have emaile them 3 or 4 times and got replies almost immediately.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

sbindra said:


> It was a beautiful deep brown with white stitching.
> 
> It definately was not Brooks or Toshi. That is handlebar tape. This was a single piece wrap that you put around and stitched up the seam.


Check out Jerry's recent project. His wrap is Velo Orange. I did the favor of chopping his Brooks Swift. I think his project came out awesome.....and check out that hub...

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=306287&highlight=swift


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*I used to use Fairway tennis racquet grips.*

Wrapped the bars starting from the hoods and going out to the ends. Expensive but among the most comfortable.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Not California*



Dave Hickey said:


> They're fine. I've ordered 5 times from them but honestly I've never asked them a question.
> 
> It takes about 4-5 days from date of order(they're in California) to to my house in Texas



Uh, Not California. Chris is in Annapolis, Maryland. They even have a storefront now.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

my bad...you are correct


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

roadfix said:


> Check out Jerry's recent project. His wrap is Velo Orange. I did the favor of chopping his Brooks Swift. I think his project came out awesome.....and check out that hub...
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=306287&highlight=swift


THAT'S IT! I guess the lighting and color make a huge difference! The wrap on the bars is super sweet, like nothing I've seen before. Again, maybe it's the lighting but the mahagony color of the leather is awesome.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's another - this was a right click and save that was posted here recently. Beautiful bike and pic.


----------

